# question



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

So what glue do you use when glueing the brass insert into the wood when making a pen. So far I know of one glue not to use and two ways not to get the insert in there.
Thanks, biggreen


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I use thick CA most of the time, but I also use 5 minute epoxy.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Steve..I still use the Cyano Acrylate Thick glue on mine.. It sets up in about 10 to 20 seconds so there is no time wasted waiting for it to dry or cure. I sprung for one of those tube insertion tools..only a couple of bucks..that looks like a screwdriver but just goes to a round point. Glue will build up on it but can be whupped off on your grinder in just a couple of seconds.. There is always the problem of sticking a couple of fingers together, but that's what God invented acetone for..LOL..go thru a quart a month of that stuff.

Any of them are a mess and that's the part of pen making that I like least..LOL..

Any questions...gimme a call...

jim


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Jim go to your drug store and see if the owner will let you have a box of Nitril rubber gloves. Sure does help


----------



## FNG1234 (Mar 6, 2008)

acetone is bad for you. wear gloves.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Also...be sure to scuff up that brass with some 400gt wet dry to get rid of the wax/grease that may be leftover from processing. gb


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

I was thinking about the 5 min. I'm comfortable w/ that stuff, use it all the time. The CA I don't use so much but for finish a few times. I just know with out a doubt that the thin CA ain't gonna work. Not sure how I'm going to get the tube half into a piece of wood out, I want that piece of wood. Hopefully it'll drill out fairly easy. Can you buy just the tubes? I'll have all this figured out by this weekend. BTW, I'm delivering another walnut butcher block table this weekend. I'll get pics for next week.
later, biggreen


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I use 2 part epoxy. Holds two tons so a pen has never been a problem. It's cheaper on me than buying CA, plus I use it for other things. But yes, on the tubes I scuff them up with sandpaper first to give them something to hold on inside the blank.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

I've been using Gorilla Glue. They have a faster drying type that cures white. Except on acrylics, you can be turning in 30 minutes. Have to let it fully cure on acrylics.

Tried the CA and had a few not make it in all the way. It gets tooooooo hot in the shop (garage) during the summer.

I never thought I got enough epoxy in the hole when I tried that.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Jim go to your drug store and see if the owner will let you have a box of Nitril rubber gloves. Sure does help


LOL..Yep, Bobby...I took your earlier tip on those. Turned out I had a couple of boxes of them here for the nurses. Do use them when I KNOW I'm gonna get drenched in CA..like trying to stick on the bluebonnets, golf stuff, etc...but ENOUGH CA will dissolve thru the nitriles..learned that 'un the hard way as well...

I KNOW the acetone is bad for ya, but haven't found anything else that will get CA off your fingers.. Do rush in and give my hands a good scrubbing with Dial pump detergent soap right after using the acetone to get THAT off me as well.

The 'glueing' do kinda take the charm off turning pens...but it's gotta be done.hwell:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> LOL..Yep, Bobby...I took your earlier tip on those. Turned out I had a couple of boxes of them here for the nurses. Do use them when I KNOW I'm gonna get drenched in CA..like trying to stick on the bluebonnets, golf stuff, etc...*but ENOUGH CA will dissolve thru the nitriles.*.learned that 'un the hard way as well...
> 
> I KNOW the acetone is bad for ya, but haven't found anything else that will get CA off your fingers.. Do rush in and give my hands a good scrubbing with Dial pump detergent soap right after using the acetone to get THAT off me as well.
> 
> The 'glueing' do kinda take the charm off turning pens...but it's gotta be done.hwell:


I haven't had them do that. I use them a lot too and get lots of ca everywhere LOL Every pair of jeans I have has a few hard spots on them.:smile:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

biggreen said:


> I was thinking about the 5 min. I'm comfortable w/ that stuff, use it all the time. The CA I don't use so much but for finish a few times. I just know with out a doubt that the thin CA ain't gonna work. Not sure how I'm going to get the tube half into a piece of wood out, I want that piece of wood. Hopefully it'll drill out fairly easy. *Can you buy just the tubes?* I'll have all this figured out by this weekend. BTW, I'm delivering another walnut butcher block table this weekend. I'll get pics for next week.
> later, biggreen


---------------------------

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/pkt7-10.html

Steve..here is a link to PSI..they got 10 inch tubes in brass in 7 or 8 mm..

And , Bobby...you're prolly right. When I think about it, I think the CA stuck the gloves fingers together ....and stuck to some stuff I was holding and tore the gloves when I tried to get loose....but it WILL stick to nitril if you're sloppy enough and slow enough...like me.....


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Jim. An old trick. You may want to try spraying the insert tool with Aqua Net Regular Hair Spray. It is mostly PVA. A release agent when using Epoxy. Should work on CA also.

Never tried it on my hands, but it it may be worth a spritz or two to see it it works. I have heard that Aqua Net Regular is best. And I have never tried any other brand. It is also one of the cheapest. Or used to be.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Harbor freight also sells the nitrile gloves. I have used them when glueing and works great. No stuck fingers for me when i used them. I typically used epoxy for the glueing of the brass tubes because it gives me more time to insure glue is uniform throughout tube and have lost a few using CA due to I typically like to work the tube in and out a few times to make sure the glue is throught tube. Epoxy or CA can make a mess without the gloves, but I tend to get a little messy.


----------

